# Congrats to UFCFan



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

The Phillies pulled it off last night....:thumbsup:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

What about The Legend I am a die hard Phillies fan also!!!!! We are going to win the World Series!!!!!


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

The Legend said:


> What about The Legend I am a die hard Phillies fan also!!!!! We are going to win the World Series!!!!!


Pretty confident for a team that had a worse record, plays in a weaker league and a weaker division than the Rays or Sox.:confused05:


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Hett said:


> Pretty confident for a team that had a worse record, plays in a weaker league and a weaker division than the Rays or Sox.:confused05:


Thanks for the congrats Sterling. I'm confident as well that the Phils are going to win the world series. This is OUR year! Records do not matter in the post season. Its all about which team is on FIREEEEEE. GO PHILLIES!


----------

